# Mirror's Edge Trailer -- a must-see.



## Commonmind (May 8, 2008)

This should generate as much interest as the first Killzone 2 footage, but for very different reasons...this is actual in-game footage and it's absolutely stunning. Check it out.

See Mirror's Edge in PlayStation Day footage [update] - Joystiq


----------



## Overread (May 8, 2008)

Impressive - very impressive.
Its like the matrix for LCD screens (ie bright)
However - its EA - I long ago gave up beliving anything but a demo from them  -- 

aside from that I wonder if my duel core single graphics card computer will be able to run this game?


----------



## Commonmind (May 8, 2008)

This is one of those situations where I couldn't care less that EA had their hands on it because it's coming from DICE, and they've never let me down (okay, so Battlefield 2142 was a glorified experiment -- a Vitalogy, if you will -- but the rest of their work has been pristine).

And I don't think you'll have any issues running it as long as the card is somewhat recent. It's built on the UT3 engine so it will perform comparably if you've got another game which you can test.


----------



## Lenny (May 8, 2008)

I saw that a couple of days ago. When I read the article's about it when it was announced, I thought it sounded really interesting, and that the screenshots looked really good.

I still feel the same about the graphics - very nice graphics, and the art direction is good (real worldy, but not photorealistic, rather slightly cartoony)... but the gameplay looks bad. I think the mechanics can be improved - the running, the jumping, and particularly the combat that we saw. It looked so unnatural when the leg came up.


----------



## Overread (May 8, 2008)

To be honest I think that is really just a graphics demo - I would expect them to expand things beyond what we have seen there (I expect now up to DICE to deliver)


----------



## andreyu (May 8, 2008)

They've been wise to set in on rooftops. Prince-of-Persia-like *indoor* acrobatics would have been boring to do in first-person.


----------



## Commonmind (May 8, 2008)

I don't know Lenny, I think it looks pretty stunning. There's definitely an over-saturated palette and somewhat disproportionate limbs on the characters, but I think that's a matter of them trying to achieve a certain style.


----------



## Lenny (May 8, 2008)

Oh, I think the graphics are good, don't get me wrong there. It's the actual _mechanics_ that look a bit iffy at this point in time. I've watched the trailer again, and I'm starting to think that one of the major problems is actually the camera.


----------



## TorrnT (May 8, 2008)

Lenny could have a good point, GoW was great, and at first the camera angle when sprinting looked great, but turned out to be very annoying, as the restriction on point of view to carry cam allowed no flexibility.


----------



## Commonmind (May 8, 2008)

Lenny said:


> Oh, I think the graphics are good, don't get me wrong there. It's the actual _mechanics_ that look a bit iffy at this point in time. I've watched the trailer again, and I'm starting to think that one of the major problems is actually the camera.



Yeah, there's this stretched, almost pulled back FOV, a bit like they did with Escape From Butcher's Bay. I think they do this to try and mirror the peripheral that a human is capable of seeing, but the effect comes off rather differently and makes everything feel as if it were being viewed through a tunnel.


----------



## Lucien21 (May 9, 2008)

I like the idea of seeing your limbs in the game. Most games ignore the fact you have a body.

The Parkour aspect could be interesting, but hopefully there is more to the gameplay than that, or it could end up like Assassins Creed (Fun to clamber over buildings, but gets too repetitive).


----------



## Commonmind (Jun 19, 2008)

Update:

Here's a short interview with one of the developers of Mirror's Edge. Now we know the premise at least, and if it's heading in the direction I'm assuming it is (just a guess, but I'm thinking she's going to have to deliver a package/message that is highly sensitive and as a result attracts the attention of the local authorities or the powers-that-be) than I'm even more anxious to get my hands on it. 

Sneak Peak: Mirror's Edge - Pixel.tv


----------



## Writers Blocked (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't mind if it's pretty linear, just as long as it feels as fluid as in the video.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 9, 2008)

So long as it isn't so fluid it feels as if it's on rails.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 10, 2008)

And a new trailer:

Gametrailers.com - Mirror's Edge - Story Trailer HD

I'd love to see a game that went down that art route.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 10, 2008)

I want this game. Now.


----------



## Cayal (Jul 11, 2008)

Half my job is couriering...how come I don't run across skyscrapers?


----------



## Overread (Jul 11, 2008)

because your satnav dosn't like you very much!


----------



## Lenny (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't think it likes you if it sends you over rooftops, either.

---

To me the game still seems empty. Sure, it's pretty, and there are some good mechanics in it, but currently it sounds like a game with a single level that gets repeated. And repeated. And repeated. It just doesn't grab me.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 28, 2008)

And here are four minutes of gameplay:

Gametrailers.com - Mirror's Edge 4 Minute Gameplay Vid by ChiddaPotta

Thoughts once I've watched it.

EDIT: Seen it. It's that level again.

Impressions - things look smoother (I don't know if the camera has changed, or if I'm just getting used to it, but it's nicer than the first trailer way up at the top of the thread), and things look like they're pre-scripted, regardless of how you carry them out. At the moment it's looking less like a game that you play and more like a video that you just happen to mash buttons to. And what's with every rooftop looking like every other rooftop?

I have to say, though, that I like the colour pallette used. I never knew there were so many different variations and shades of white! The red really cuts through it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2008)

Just watched this.  It's _very _pretty...

Although I think that's the cleanest city I've ever seen. And I could swear the main dudette shot herself in the knee in the first clip.  



Interesting concept.  I wonder if it'll be any good?


----------



## Overread (Jul 30, 2008)

hmm I like the idea, but the guiding red makes it look a little limiting in approach. Granted they are doing a lot on the graphics line, but a linear gameplay in a game like this could kill it - even if they do write a good story


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 30, 2008)

Unless the story's a knockout, yes.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 30, 2008)

Something I was going to post in my thoughts, but didn't, is that I think this game may well go the way of *Assassin's Creed* - fantastic idea, and not a bad game, but extremely repetitive and on seems to be on rails.

---

I do seem to remember reading in one of the early articles just after it was announced that as the levels progress the red disapppears... which is pretty useless, really - all the rooftops look the same. Memorise where the red was on one and you're sorted for them all.


----------



## Commonmind (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm reserving judgment, but remaining very optimistic. I like the premise, the theme and the idea of being able to take part in what may essentially be a polygonal film. And I don't mind that they may trade interaction for cinematic storytelling. I loved some of the old Action Adventures that did the very same thing. 

There's definitely room for games of this sort, if it does tend to be more linear. One can argue Call of Duty 4 (actually, one can't argue, as there's really no debate) was an "on rails" shooter, but it was still a fantastic experience from beginning to end -- and not many would argue the latter point.


----------

